# Caldwell S154 rotary mower



## Farmer_John (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi guys!
I need some help, I got a 5' Caldwell S1\54 rotary mower, and well, I broke it. I have no manual, or any info. on it, so any help is appreciated! The part I broke appears to be the bottom of the three blade "slots"(for cutting height adjustment) that are on the spindle that comes out of the bottom of the gearbox. So my question is: How do I remove the spindle and "slot" assembly? I already removed the blade, and the bolts that secure the "slots" to the spindle, via a flange, but the "slots" didn't come off, even after I tried "persuading" them. I also tried looking inside the gearbox for something securing it, but couldn't find anything, so now there's bit's of mower everywhere. attached (hopefully) is a picture of it.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Do you have a picture of the part in question? Might be able to give more advice if I can see it.


----------



## Farmer_John (Mar 14, 2012)

I'll take some more pictures this weekend, hopefully that'll help more


----------

